# Beeswax "saran wrap" alternative



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Do these things really work - i.e. seal reasonably well to metal, glass or plastic containers and keep food fresh in the fridge?

Pretty well.

>How do you clean them if they get soiled?

I rinse in cool (not hot) water.

>How many times can they be used or cleaned before needing re-waxing or replacement?

The wax doesn't go anywhere... I would assume a very long time...


----------



## SuiGeneris (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks - looks like I've got a small project for over the xmas break!


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey SuiGeneris. Did you make the wraps yet? I was thinking of trying to make some also. I would appreciate any recipe and suggestions you might have. Thanks, J
BTW, some of my kids use them and they say they work well but they are expensive. I wonder why there are not more posts on this. Might be a decent money maker for some on here.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

J, check out this Ytube video from Carolyn with Homesteading Family. She walks you through the process of making them.

https://youtu.be/c93HE1h6H5M

Have fun.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks JW!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

A couple notes. Do not use anything that is good with the resin in the melting stage. The resin so far hasn’t came out of my pitcher. Powder the gum resin before putting in the wax. It’s supposed to powder under a rolling pin. Something I didn’t do and had trouble getting mix in. I would cover a cookie sheet with tin foil. In my case I keep junk ones. Once all is melt together use a cheap paint brush paint mixture on one side of cloth flip and do the other side. From their just paint one side of cloth. When done I squeegee the cloth or press. To work the mixture into each other. Bake in the oven at 225 or it was 250. I don’t remember. I have only made them once. But they work great over my fresh bread


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Do you mean pine resin? I see that some recipes call for it. Some also call for jojoba oil, but not sure why? Perhaps it acts as an emulsifier for the wax/resin? Thanks for the input My-smokepole. J


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Why not use some propolis in place of the pine resin?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

The recipe that I work off was pine gum resin. I have no idea on the jojoba oil. But i did use it. My thought is that it would hold up better than others, but that is a guess. On the propolis I have no clue. Someone will have to try.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks. I think the propolis would be too sticky and messy, but just a guess. Give it a try Frank and report back! J


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got pine gum resin coming off my big pine tree in a couple of places, I wonder if I can prep it for use.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

If you are on a Facebook they have a group called Beeswax Wraps Knowhow which has a lot of info on it. Deb


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

My wife does Facebook videos of how to do projects like this. Check her out on Facebook at "Indian Creek Bee Company"


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Update: I made a bunch of wraps based on "Crafty Patty's" YouTube vid. She goes through 4 methods of making them and she recommends one which is the easiest , most efficient and less messy one. I went with that method and it was pretty simple. She uses beeswax, pine resin and jojoba oil. J


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

We have been using them for nearly a year. If want to make a quick trial just use beeswax and cooking oil. We use them mainly for wrapping cheese and they seem better for preventing mold than saran wrap. Rinse and scrub a bit in cool water. Where they get flexed continuously in the same spot they get a bit soft and looking wax starved but a reheat in the oven on a rack redistributes the wax. I think the resin perhaps gives a bit more cling but it is not a problem without it. You can get fancy with cotton prints but for a tryout just cut a square out of an old cotton T shirt.


----------

